# Coding 6NR



## eliw (Feb 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Aside from that, you can get BMW Apps working, albeit without Video and iPod Out, with just what you have and a 6NR FSC Code imported and activated in your CIC.


So say if all I wanted was to get BMW Apps through the USB port (no need for ipod plugin or video out) can I just ask my dealer to activate it ? Can they refuse to do it ? will it need just a software activation and no hardware at all ?

Say the dealer refused to do it, what are my options then to obtain these FSC codes and get it activated ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

contifan said:


> @shawnsheridan
> In order to retrofit 6NF do i have to run a connection from base plate to usb hub (both inside center compartment)?
> Or just direct base plate to combo box?
> 
> thanks..


Sorry, but I don't know for sure as i have not done it. Contact user mjgood. He did an OEM 6NF retrofit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eliw said:


> So say if all I wanted was to get BMW Apps through the USB port (no need for ipod plugin or video out) can I just ask my dealer to activate it ? Can they refuse to do it ? will it need just a software activation and no hardware at all ?
> 
> Say the dealer refused to do it, what are my options then to obtain these FSC codes and get it activated ?


Your Dealer will not help you. You will have to buy an FSC Code (and not form your Dealer), and have it Imported and Activated in your CIC, then 6NR added to your VO, and VO Code CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC.

The FSC Code, including Importing and Activating can be purchased for $250. If you need contact information, PM me.


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

Where do the fsc codes come from? Is it just a toggle on or off in esys? And how do you program it? I really would like to figure this out..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magas said:


> Where do the fsc codes come from? Is it just a toggle on or off in esys? And how do you program it? I really would like to figure this out..


They come from BMW's ASAP Portal. They are heavily encrypted binary files based on your VIN and the Option Code that after Importing and Activating in the Head Unit enables the Option Code to work.


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

So its just vin specific? So i toggle options on but also need to enter the fsc code too? Is this all done with esys?


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

I thought i read that you can sometimes pull them with eys as wel in a binary file is that incorrect?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magas said:


> So its just vin specific? So i toggle options on but also need to enter the fsc code too? Is this all done with esys?


Yes. You can code on BMW Apps for example, but without a proper FSC Code for your VIN in your Head Unit, it will not work.



magas said:


> I thought i read that you can sometimes pull them with eys as wel in a binary file is that incorrect?


You can read your FSC Codes with E-Sys. They can be Imported and Activated as well, but you need a special FSC Certificate (.der file) to do it.


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

So how can we get the der file?


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

This is what I want to do. Get fsc code and also cable to get 6nr retrofit.
Use my old iphone 4 to have video out and audio out to car monitor. 
Then use that iphone 4 to run Airplay with a jailbroken app from cydia. 
Now i can hypothetically connect my iphone 5 screen and music etc to my screen with no plugs. 
1. I need fsc code
2. 6nr cable
3. Help getting the above. 
When i get this to work ill post a DIY if people are interested.


----------



## dseah (Jan 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. You can code on BMW Apps for example, but without a proper FSC Code for your VIN in your Head Unit, it will not work.
> 
> You can read your FSC Codes with E-Sys. They can be Imported and Activated as well, but you need a special FSC Certificate (.der file) to do it.


Hi Shawn,

This special FSC Certificate (.der file) is it one of the file given when a order made. As I was given three files:-

(.xml file)
(.fsc file)
(.der file)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magas said:


> This is what I want to do. Get fsc code and also cable to get 6nr retrofit.
> Use my old iphone 4 to have video out and audio out to car monitor.
> Then use that iphone 4 to run Airplay with a jailbroken app from cydia.
> Now i can hypothetically connect my iphone 5 screen and music etc to my screen with no plugs.
> ...


I have a source for your 6NR FSC Code. It is $200 USD for just the FSC Code, or $250 including Importation and Activation.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magas said:


> So how can we get the der file?





dseah said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> This special FSC Certificate (.der file) is it one of the file given when a order made. As I was given three files:-
> 
> ...


Yes, the .der file that accompanies the FSC Code should work.


----------



## magas (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok is the der file. Car specific or can it be used on any bmw?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magas said:


> Ok is the der file. Car specific or can it be used on any bmw?


Both. When you buy an FSC Code, you get a matching .der Certificate that goes only with that specific FSC Code. There is also a zentrale Master Freischaltcodestelle-Produktiv Certificate, which I believe can be used for any FSC Code.


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

finally got BMW Apps working! Thanks Shawn and Patryk!!


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

what does the xml file do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grizzles said:


> what does the xml file do?


The FSC Code is embedded in it. I think ISTA/P uses it instead of the .fsc file.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6NL does include 6FL, but i do not think it also includes 6NF.
> 
> Even if you have 6NF though, it is only when you order 6NR that the FBAS video line from the 6NF base plate is run to the CIC.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

my wife's 2011 x3 has 6NL, what else do I need to just get BMW Apps working with iPhone Connected Drive application (interested in Glympse, Web Radio ans RSS feeds)? I can do it by coding only or I need to purchase a 6NR FSC code?

Where can I get a 6MR FSC Code?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> my wife's 2011 x3 has 6NL, what else do I need to just get BMW Apps working with iPhone Connected Drive application (interested in Glympse, Web Radio ans RSS feeds)? I can do it by coding only or I need to purchase a 6NR FSC code?
> 
> ...


You need a 9C FSC Code, Imported and Activated in CIC, and then 6NR Coding.

PM Sent.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need a 9C FSC Code, Imported and Activated in CIC, and then 6NR Coding.
> 
> PM Sent.


Hi Shawn, might you send me too a PM for 6nr fsc code ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> Hi Shawn, might you send me too a PM for 6nr fsc code ? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me a PM for 6nr fsc code as well.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me a PM for 6nr fsc code as well.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## ERIC8585 (Feb 13, 2014)

I broke my baseplate - don't ask. 

Is there a good way to remove the baseplate without scratching the sides of the center console? 

I already have 6NR and 6NS on my 2014 BMW 328d. Do I need to do anything besides replace the baseplate?

Thanks


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

I was looking for ways to get 6NR coded and got various quotes the cheapest being $400 us, Today phoned local BMW Agent and asked about 6NR retrofit, Inc Codes and Installation £150 UK about $225 US, No contest really


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Is CIC FSC code for connecteddrive and apps the same? I have ConnectedDrive and I am thinking about retrofitting apps. If no one knows, I will try this later.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, they are the same. What CD?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, they are the same. What CD?


ConnectedDrive (Assist)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't know there is a CD related to this. What dies the CD do? 

And by Assist, do you mean? BMW Assist?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I didn't know there is a CD related to this. What dies the CD do?
> 
> And by Assist, do you mean? BMW Assist?


Sorry about misleading. CD=ConnectedDrive, not compact disk. And yes, BMW Assist.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah ok.

But BMW Assist and 6NR are two different things. A car can have 6NR and no Assist, and vice versa.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> But BMW Assist and 6NR are two different things. A car can have 6NR and no Assist, and vice versa.


I am not using BMW Assist because it is not available in Finland. Car is bought second hand from Germany and the Assist is installed at factory. I have coded my CMB_MEDIA to use online and internet through my mobile phone. If the FSC code for BMW Assist and 6NR Apps is the same, I should be able to enable Apps without need for a new FSC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW Assist is a subscription service, and does not require an FSC Code.

With BT Internet / BMW Live enabled, you cannot enable BMW Assist. It is one or the other, but not both.

6NR BMW Apps is completely separate, and requires a 9C FSC Code.


----------



## TJUK99 (Jul 26, 2015)

*6NR Code*

Hi Guys

I have looked through some of the posts trying to work out if all i need is the FSC code to enbable 6NR and a connect baseplate. I originally had a different 520d but it didnt have some of the 6x options and i realised it wouldnt work. The new one I thought had but is fitted with (C791200)

6AA BMW TELESERVICES 
6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 
6FL USB-/AUDIO INTERFACE	
6NF EXT.CON.OF THE MUSIC PLAY.I.MOBILPH 
6VC CONTROL COMBOX	
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
612 BMW ASSIST 
615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION	
616 BMW ONLINE	
620 VOICE INPUT SYSTEM	
633 PREP.MOB. PH. BUSINESS BLUET.INTERF.

It has a baseplate with the gold connectors etc and in the IDrive i do see connected drive but no apps (assuming this is the 6nr part) but i do see other services which can be updated etc.

All album/artwork songs etc work through the normal apple cable conector via usb in armrest.

Cheers

TJUK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TJUK99 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have looked through some of the posts trying to work out if all i need is the FSC code to enbable 6NR and a connect baseplate. I originally had a different 520d but it didnt have some of the 6x options and i realised it wouldnt work. The new one I thought had but is fitted with (C791200)
> 
> ...


With a 9C BMW Apps FSC Code, and so long as you have this, you can have 6NR:

6VC CONTROL COMBOX	
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL
With this and proper Media Cradle, you can also Cradle the Phone:

6NF EXT.CON.OF THE MUSIC PLAY.I.MOBILPH 
You will get all of BMW Apps except you will still not have Plugin feature (i.e. Video and iPod Out GUI) as there is no FBAS Video Connection from the 6NF Base Plate to back of CIC.

That said, 6NR Plugin support ended with the iPhone 4S 30pin connector as the Lightning connector does not support analog video, so default 6NR Coding now does not include enabling Plugin function.


----------



## TJUK99 (Jul 26, 2015)

Many thanks for your reply, it looks like I have all of the pre-reqs then to have it and with a connect cradle.

Do i need to go anywhere special to get this code added, is this something that you guys can do remotely etc?

Cheers

TJUK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TJUK99 said:


> Many thanks for your reply, it looks like I have all of the pre-reqs then to have it and with a connect cradle.
> 
> Do i need to go anywhere special to get this code added, is this something that you guys can do remotely etc?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Andersaa (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi,

i have the following in my F11 :

6AA BMW TELESERVICES 

6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 

6VC CONTROL COMBOX 

609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

612 BMW ASSIST 

614 INTERNET PREPARATION 

615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 

616 BMW ONLINE 

620 VOICE INPUT SYSTEM 

633 PREP.MOB. PH. BUSINESS BLUET.INTERF. 

677 HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

698 AREA-CODE 2 

7SP NAVI PROFESSINAL W.HANDYPREP.BLUETOOTH 

I want to use the apps, internet etc.
My plan is to just by an old Iphone 4/4s and install permanently in the Snap In adapter.

My question is :
Which parts do i need to change 

Until now i figured out following :
Need to change the baseplate, from ETK must be 84109220651
I need the FSC and coding.
But which part for the harnes from the new baseplate to the Combox ?
Only part i can find in ETK looking just a little bit like it is 61119278204.

Can anyone confirm this part number asweell as the part needed for this retrofit is only the baseplate and cable to the combox ?

What about the Apps retrofit cable 61122295390 whats the purpose of this ?
Furthermore - if i need to install the usb/aux music interface alongside - is the usb hub then also needed ?

Hopefully anyone can clarify this and point me in the right directions.

Best regards Anders


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2015)

Shawn can you PM me the link for the 6NR 9C FSC code as well


----------

